# R15 Remote control ?



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

I just purchased a new television. It's an Olevia LCD 32" HDTV. I went to set up the R15 remote to control the television and "Olevia" isn't listed with the other television makes. 

Am I out of luck trying to to use this remote to operate my new TV? Do you think DTV will update the manufactuers list so at some point I will be able to use the R15 remote to operate my new TV?

Thanks for your help. 

Jim


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You will probably need to obtain one of the newer remotes.
The RC32 has a larger manufacture/model database


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

Earl,
Where would I purchase this remote?

Jim


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

www.directv.com

Equipment & Service -> Remotes

I would get the $25 RF Universal (the backlit and the RF is worth the extra $10)


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Maybe you'd enjoy that TV more with one of these.


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for the information Earl.
I ordered the remote. It will arrived next week.

Jim


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

ahrjmr said:


> Earl,
> Where would I purchase this remote?
> 
> Jim


one place i know for sure is directv website,or call them


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

tonyc said:


> one place i know for sure is directv website,or call them


Try getting it free over the phone, just tell them (retention) you see all these people talking about getting free HD DVRs, you don't think a remote and an antenna is too much to ask for after all the problems with the darn DVR service.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

ahrjmr said:


> I just purchased a new television. It's an Olevia LCD 32" HDTV. I went to set up the R15 remote to control the television and "Olevia" isn't listed with the other television makes.
> 
> Am I out of luck trying to to use this remote to operate my new TV? Do you think DTV will update the manufactuers list so at some point I will be able to use the R15 remote to operate my new TV?
> 
> ...


Olevia sets use codes from 4 different manufacturers, LG, RCA, Philips, and Yamaha. Give them all a try.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Just bought an Olevia 27" model 227V. Trying to find the code for this TV. Olevia is not listed for the R15. I tried all the readable codes for LG, RCA, Philips and Yamaha as suggested by Edmund but none of the viewable ones work. In the setup, RCA is said to have 26 codes but only the first 6 show on the screen. How do I find out all the other codes for RCA and the others. Only 6 show for each although more are claimed.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

txtommy said:


> Just bought an Olevia 27" model 227V. Trying to find the code for this TV. Olevia is not listed for the R15. I tried all the readable codes for LG, RCA, Philips and Yamaha as suggested by Edmund but none of the viewable ones work. In the setup, RCA is said to have 26 codes but only the first 6 show on the screen. How do I find out all the other codes for RCA and the others. Only 6 show for each although more are claimed.


My suggestion was for the first line of Olevia sets. With the new ones there isn't a code preset into any oem or universal remote for them, sorry. If you were to get an upgradeable universal remote from One-For-All like the urc-8910, 9910, or the 9960 kameleon you can have TV code 1610 loaded over the phone. Of course you would need to add the SAT code for directv receiver as well.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

It may or may not work, but try code# 11331.


----------

